# بكى قلمى قبل ان تبكى عيونى



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

_*




*




_بكى قلمي قبل ان تبكي عيوني

في ليله من الليالي الحزينة....

وفي ركن ... من اركان غرفتي المظلمه...

مسكت قلمي لاخط همومي واحزاني

فاذا بقلمي يسقط مني

ويهرب عني !!

فسعيت له ,, لأسترده ,,

فاذا به يهرب عني وعن اصابع يدي

الراجفه ...

فتعجبت ,,

وسألته ,,

الا يا قلمي المسكين ,,

اتهرب مني ؟؟

ام من قدري الحزين..؟؟

فاجابني

بصوت يعلوه الحزن والاسى,,,

سيدي ,,

تعبت ,, من كتابة معاناتك ,, ومعانقة هموم الاخرين ,,

ابتسمت ,, وقلت له :: يا قلمي الحزين ,,

انترك جراحنا ,, واحزاننا ,, دون البوح بها ,, ؟؟

قال : اذهب وبوح بما في اعماق قلبك لانسان اعز لك من الروح ,,

,

بدلا من تعذيب نفسك ,,

وتعذيب من ليس له ,, قلب ,, ولا روح ,, !!

سألته ,,

واذا كانت هذه الجراح بسبب انسان

اعز من الروح ,,

فلمن ابوح..؟؟

فتجهم قلمي حيرة ,, واسقط بوجهه

علي ورقتي البيضاء ,,

فأخذته ,, وتملكته ,, وهو صامتا ,,

فاعتقدت انه قد رضخ لي ,,

وسيساعدني في كتابة خاطرتي ,,

فاذ بالحبر يخرج من قلمي متدفقا ,, فتعجبت ..!

ونظرت اليه قائلأ:

ماذا تعني ...؟

قال::سيدي هل لأنني بلا قلب ولا روح ,,

اتريدني ان اخط احزان قلبك ولا ابكي فؤادك المجروح ,,!!

​


----------



## dodi lover (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كلام رائــــــــــــــــع أوووى ميرسى يا كليم على الموضوع


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلمات جميله جدااااااااا



مرسي كوكو​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*كلام جميل ورائع كوكو
مشكور
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> كلام رائــــــــــــــــع أوووى ميرسى يا كليم على الموضوع​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا دودى 
بس انا كوكو مش كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلمات جميله جدااااااااا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *كلام جميل ورائع كوكو*
> 
> *مشكور*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا كليم  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## sosana (14 سبتمبر 2008)

كلمات رائعة يا كوكو برغم حزنها الشديد
تسلم ايدك يا باشا على المضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nonaa (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلامك اثر فيا
تسلم ايدك
صلواتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> كلمات رائعة يا كوكو برغم حزنها الشديد
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا على المضوع الجميل ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا سوسنا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> *كلامك اثر فيا​*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *صلواتك*​


مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا نونا 
صلوات العدرا والقديسين 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووووورك يا ميرو 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## darsh (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلمت اناملك كلمات تهز المشاعر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووووورك يا درش 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## fns (20 سبتمبر 2008)

أسلوب وأحساس وذوق وروعه في التصوير
شكرا كوكو على الكلمات الجميلة
ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> أسلوب وأحساس وذوق وروعه في التصوير
> شكرا كوكو على الكلمات الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك اخى


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا رنا كيرو 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## candy shop (14 أبريل 2009)

*سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

هذا الموضوع اعجبني جدا فحبيت ان انقله لكم وأرجو ان ينال على اعجابكم

في ليله من ليالي الحزينه ... وفي ركن من اركان غرفتي المظلمه...* 



مسكت قلمي لاخط همومي واحزاني .... فاذا بقلمي يسقط مني



ويهرب عني ..!!! 


فسعيت له ... لأسترده ... فاذا به يهرب عني وعن اصابع يدي الراجفه . 


فتعجبت ... وسئلته .. ؟؟؟



الا يا قلمي المسكين .. اتهرب مني .. ام من قدري الحزين.. فاجابني


بصوت يعلوه الحزن والاسي ... 


سيدي .. تعبت... من كتابة معاناتك.... ومعانقة هموم الاخرين... 


ابتسمت .. وقلت له .. يا قلمي الحزين .. 


انترك جراحنا... واحزاننا... دون البوح بها ... 



قال .. اذهب وبوح بما في اعماق قلبك لانسان اعز لك من الروح .. 


بدلا من تعذيب نفسك .. وتعذيب من ليس له... قلب... ولا روح .. 


سألته .... ؟؟


واذا كانت هذه الجراح بسبب انسان هو لي اعز من الروح ... فلمن


ابوح؟



فتجهم قلمي حيرة ... واسقط بوجهه علي ورقتي البيضاء ... 


فأخذته ... وتملكته ... وهوصامتا .. فاعتقدت انه قد رضخ لي .. 


وسيساعدني في كتابة خاطرتي ..



فاذ بالحبر يخرج من قلمي متدفقا ... فتعجبت ... 


ونظرت اليه قائلاً ... ماذا تعني ... 


قال... سيدي انني بلا قلب ولا روح .. 


اتريدني ان اخط احزان قلبك ولا ابكي فؤادك المجروح ... 


......فمسكت قلمي وكتبت..... 


مسكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني

منقول​


----------



## youhnna (14 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

موضوع جميل كاندى
تسلم ايدكى


----------



## rana1981 (14 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

*مسكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني

الله يا كاندي جميل جدا​*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

جميل جدا اختى الغاليه 

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

مليئة بالأحاسيس الحلوة وموهوبة ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

جميل جدا ماما
الرب يبارك حياتك وتعبك​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



youhnna قال:


> موضوع جميل كاندى
> تسلم ايدكى


 
موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



rana1981 قال:


> *مسكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني​*
> 
> 
> *الله يا كاندي جميل جدا *​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا رانا يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> جميل جدا اختى الغاليه ​
> 
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



joyful song قال:


> مليئة بالأحاسيس الحلوة وموهوبة ، ربنا يباركك


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



bishoragheb قال:


> جميل جدا ماما​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك وتعبك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا بيشو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## monygirl (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

*حقيقى موضوع جميل جدا ياكاندى *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



monygirl قال:


> *حقيقى موضوع جميل جدا ياكاندى *
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

*منتهى الروعة عن جد امى العزيزة*
*ميرسى اكتير لها الموضوع الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
**​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2009)

*من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*



*في ليله من اليالي الحزينه ... وفي ركن من أركان غرفتي المظلمه... *

*مسكت قلمي لأخط همومي وأحزاني .... فإذا بقلمي يسقط مني*

*ويهرب عني .. *

*فسعيت له ... لأسترده ... فإذا به يهرب عني وعن أصابع يدي الراجفه . *

*فتعجبت ... وسألته .. *

*ألا يا قلمي المسكين .. أتهرب مني .. أم من قدري الحزين.. فأجابني*

*بصوت يعلوه الحزن والأسى ... *

*يا فلان.. تعبت... من كتابة معاناتك.... ومعانقة هموم الأخرين... *
*ابتسمت .. وقلت له .. يا قلمي الحزين .. *


*أنترك جراحنا... وأحزاننا... دون البوح بها ... قال .. اذهب وبوح بما في أعماق قلبك لأنسان أعز لك من الروح .. *
*بدلا من تعذيب نفسك .. وتعذيب من ليس له... قلب... ولا روح .. سألته .... *
*وإذا كانت هذه الجراح بسبب إنسان هو لي أعز من الروح ... فلمن أبوح؟*

*فتجهم قلمي حيرة ... وأسقط بوجهه علي ورقتي البيضاء ... *

*فأخذته ... وتملكته ... وهوصامتا .. فاعتقدت أنه قد رضخ لي .. *

*وسيساعدني في كتابة خاطرتي .. *

*فإذا بالحبر يخرج من قلمي متدفقا ... فتعجبت ... *

*ونظرت اليه قائلاً ... ماذا تعني ... *

*قال...يا فلان انني بلا قلب ولا روح .. *

*أتريدني أن أخط أحزان قلبك ولا أبكي فؤادك المجروح ... *

*......فمسكت قلمي وكتبت..... *

*مسكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل أن تبكي عيوني*

منقول​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*

*مسكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل أن تبكي عيوني

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع كاندي
تسلم ايديك يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*

كلمات رائع جداااا

شكراا كاندي للموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*


----------



## Ferrari (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*


موضوع اكثر من رائع يا كاندى

تسلم ايديك

الرب يبارك حياتِك ومجهودِك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*



> ألا يا قلمي المسكين .. أتهرب مني .. أم من قدري الحزين.. فأجابني
> 
> بصوت يعلوه الحزن والأسى ...
> 
> ...


*ياااااااااة يا كاندي
موضوع جميل جداااااااا

فوق الروعة

مش هتصدقي حضرتك لما اقولك دموعي نزلت وانا بقراة 

كلام لمس قلبي بجد

مرسي لحضرتك​*


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*

سلامتك من الهموم ...مسكت القلم لكتابة همومي ..فبكى القلم قبل أن تبكي عيوني ..روعة بجد ...شكرا" لنقل الأحاسيس الصادقة


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



come with me قال:


> *منتهى الروعة عن جد امى العزيزة*
> 
> *ميرسى اكتير لها الموضوع الرائع*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
> ...



شكرااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*


موضوع رائع  رائع يا كاندي

شكرااااا  لطرحه

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مسكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل أن تبكي عيوني​*
> 
> *موضوع رااااااااااااااائع كاندي*
> *تسلم ايديك يا قمر*
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله ​ 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*



كليمو قال:


> كلمات رائع جداااا
> 
> شكراا كاندي للموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله ​ 
ربنا يباركك كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*



happy angel قال:


> ​​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله ​ 
ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*



ferrari قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا كاندى​
> تسلم ايديك​
> الرب يبارك حياتِك ومجهودِك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك فرارى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *ياااااااااة يا كاندي​*
> *موضوع جميل جداااااااا*​
> *فوق الروعة*​
> *مش هتصدقي حضرتك لما اقولك دموعي نزلت وانا بقراة *​
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله ​ 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: من كثر معاناتي بكى قلمي قبل عيوني ...!!!!*



joyful song قال:


> سلامتك من الهموم ...مسكت القلم لكتابة همومي ..فبكى القلم قبل أن تبكي عيوني ..روعة بجد ...شكرا" لنقل الأحاسيس الصادقة


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله ​ 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

*موضوع اكتر م رائع مامتي
ربنا يخليكي وتجبلنا 
مواضيع زي السكر​*


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

رووووووووعه يا كاندى 

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## وليم تل (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

شكرا كاندى
على التأمل الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

جميل جدا يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع رائع يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااا لطرحه
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع اكتر م رائع مامتي​*
> *ربنا يخليكي وتجبلنا *
> 
> *مواضيع زي السكر*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



happy angel قال:


>


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



kokoman قال:


> رووووووووعه يا كاندى ​
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال​
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على التأمل الاكثر من رائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك ياوليم​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> جميل جدا يا كاندى​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## لي شربل (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

*مشاعر عميقة كتييييييير هون :t9:
يا اللي اختارتيها النا كاندي
وكلمات لفظية عميقة تكشف مدلولات وجدانية أعمق 
موضوع متميز جديد من موضوعاتك .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتيييييييييير .*​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



لي شربل قال:


> *مشاعر عميقة كتييييييير هون :t9:*
> 
> *يا اللي اختارتيها النا كاندي*
> *وكلمات لفظية عميقة تكشف مدلولات وجدانية أعمق *
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## المجدلية (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

جميل جداااااااااااااا يا كاندى


----------



## رحيق (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

إحساس  جميل

ياريت  

لو حد يقدر يسمعلي


ياريت

مرسي ليكي اوى​


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



المجدلية قال:


> جميل جداااااااااااااا يا كاندى


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



رحيق قال:


> إحساس جميل​
> 
> ياريت ​
> لو حد يقدر يسمعلي​
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

اتمنى تلاقى اللى يسمعك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

*كتييير جميلة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

تحفة يامامتى بجد
ميرسي اوى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*

موضوع جميل جدا كاندى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*





سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كتييير جميلة
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​*





 شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



m a r i a m قال:


> تحفة يامامتى بجد
> ميرسي اوى



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: سكت القلم لكتابة همومي ... فبكي القلم قبل ان تبكي عيوني*



mana_mana قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا كاندى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





 شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------

